# Predict the Record for January - Hyperion WINS!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sat 02 vs Memphis *L* 
Tue 05 @ Sacramento *W* 
Wed 06 vs Houston *W * _Current high score of 118_
Fri 08 vs Miami *L *
Mon 11 vs Milwaukee *W *
Wed 13 @ Indiana *L *
Fri 15 @ Atlanta * L * 
Sat 16 @ Charlotte *L*
Mon 18 @ Memphis *L *
Wed 20 vs New Jersey *W *
Fri 22 vs Chicago *L *
Sat 23 vs Golden State *W *
Mon 25 @ Utah *L *
Tue 26 vs Charlotte *L *
Thu 28 vs Dallas *W *
Sun 31 @ Houston *W 28-21 (7-9)*

No need to go game by game, just choose a record. Remember, choose a high score for the Suns this month as a potential tie breaker. Ties are stupid. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.

Got a slight head start to due to the holidays.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

This could be the Suns easiest month on paper. Atlanta is very good and Dallas, Houston too. But we should be looking to hammer as many games as we can in January. We have to do this, Go Suns!

11-5

128 High score


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

16-0 high 120


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

12-4

High score of 128


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

13-3, high score of 130


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Do a real prediction Hyperion lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

bumpity bump bump.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Organized Chaos said:


> Do a real prediction Hyperion lol.


I think we can win all of the games of January. I definitely didn't think the Suns would win all of their games this month, but didn't think they would lose 7 this month! (with 5 games remaining)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

11-5, high score of 137.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

7-9. With the way we're playing

EDIT: High score of ONE MILLION BAJILLION!!! (happy now Dis?)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

8-8. High Score: 136


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

13-3. High score of 125.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

One last bump.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

11-5

129


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I know I dont qualify but just for kicks
They are gonna go 5 and 3 the rest of the month with a high of 122


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wasn't even close.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Another victory. This time it was very bittersweet. Hopefully I lose next month by a lot!


----------

